# Mark Smith - Composer



## marky7400 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi All I am Mark Smith, a new member here and I write music in all styles. Mainly involved in the music sales group in London and I produce for Voice Express and occasionally for P2 Games. I am looking to get into composing for games full time so if there is any advice out there it would be great to chat ! 

cheers

Mark


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Good to have you around Mark


----------



## marky7400 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Good to have you around Mark


Thanks, great to meet you !


----------

